# Having PR with Data warehousing and Business Intelligence technologies



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,
I have around 10 years of experience in the following data warehousing and business intelligence technologies. Just thought of sharing this, if anyone have similar experience, to help each other. 

Concepts: 
Data warehousing, Business intelligence, Data Integration
Tools:
Cognos 8.4.1, 10.1.1, 10.2.1 (Report studio, Transformer, Dynamic Cubes, Business Insight)
Microsoft Business Intelligence(SSIS, SSRS, SSAS)
Informatica 7.x, 8.x

Thanks,
M


----------



## nero250 (Dec 30, 2013)

*BI Professional - PR app on process*

Hi,
I am also a MS BI professional - experienced in SQL Server, SSAS, SSRS, SSIS. Just submitted my EOI for Australia.
Just wanted to be in touch with ppl in the similar field. BTW, are you already in Auz? What's your comment on BI job prospect there??

Thnx.


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Nero and Mahendar, Greetings !!! and wishing you all a very Happy New Year 2014 and wish everyone success in getting AU PR and Good jobs . I am a DWBI Architect (Cognos , DataStage, BO....) currently processing my PR (long way to go) have submitted for ACS. Heard that DWBI prospects are good. Mahendar are you trying jobs from India or are you in Australia?. 

Please share your experiences.

Nice meeting you guyz and stay in touch.

Cheers,
SriSri

IELTS:L8,R7.5,W7,S8 | ACS Dec 2013 |


----------



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

I am in India now. I will be moving in 2014 Apr.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a similar profile too, Datawarehousing, BI, Informatica and the usual tools!


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, I will be applying for PR in some time.
Could you suggest what ANZCSO code will apply to me.
B.Tech (IT)
Exp: 7.5 years
Informatica, Teradata, Oracle, Data Warehousing

Please let me know the ANZSCO code.
Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, i have also 3.6 exp as a MS BI professional - experienced in SQL Server, SSAS, SSRS, SSIS,and planing for applying PR.but i'm still confused whats the BI scope in Aus,and will i get easily job there.please suggest me .....Thanks in advance..


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Informatica and Oracle warehouse builder with Master data management. Waiting for invitation


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

greeniearun said:


> Informatica and Oracle warehouse builder with Master data management. Waiting for invitation


Hi Greeniearun,
Could you please let me know, which ANZSCO code did you put while applying?
I have similar background (Informatica + Teradata)


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Greeniearun,
> Could you please let me know, which ANZSCO code did you put while applying?
> I have similar background (Informatica + Teradata)


7 years exp. 261113


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys... glad to see so many guys on expatform for BI stuff.... I'm based in Dubai and working on SAS platform. Will be getting a chance to learn Teradata as well in next couple of days.. I'm planning to travel to Sydney in end of this April. Is anyone there already...?


----------



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi, I will be applying for PR in some time.
> Could you suggest what ANZCSO code will apply to me.
> B.Tech (IT)
> Exp: 7.5 years
> ...


It will be the same as Software Developer.


----------



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

Me too will be moving to Sydney, Australia in April 2014. Looking for DWH and BI jobs. Let me know your id. mine is smmahendar atgmaildotcom


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

smmahendar said:


> It will be the same as Software Developer.


Hi smmahendar,
You mean 
Software Engineer - 261313

right?


----------



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

That should be correct. In my case, I went through MARA agent and he decided the code accordingly. 

Thanks,
M


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

smmahendar said:


> That should be correct. In my case, I went through MARA agent and he decided the code accordingly.
> 
> Thanks,
> M


Hi,
Could you please let me know which MARA agent did you went through and from which location
I am in Pune.

Thanks,
nitmanit02


----------



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

Try Abinav or SK consultant in Mumbai. I did from Bangalore.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

smmahendar said:


> Try Abinav or SK consultant in Mumbai. I did from Bangalore.


Any idea if they take cases who have already applied for ACS?


----------



## smmahendar (Jan 10, 2013)

I think they will. Probably charges may vary.

Thanks,
M


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

I am in final stages of getting PR, planning to move to Melbourne in April.
Any idea about job prospects there ?

Informatica 9.x
BO 3.x


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Reference Letter*

Hi, I need info regarding reference letters.
This is my 3rd company that I am working in, I have got 2 experience letters that I have with me, can they be considered as reference letters. Below are the format of those letters:

1st Comp:
<Date>
To whomsoever it may concern
This is to certify that <NAME> has been with our organization <Comp name> as <Designation> from <Startdate> to <EndDate>.
During this period..... <area of expertise, skills, etc.>

During his tenure, he was responsible for:
1,2,3,4,5......responsibilities

signature

******NO Location mentioned, though its head office is mentioned in letter head (Bangalore), but I worked in Pune****
******NO Time basis mentioned (Full time), but is that necessary?
*
_What should I do in this case, can I ask them to send me a reference letter/experience letter in a desirable format, what if they say NO?
Also can I ask a senior person to write a reference letter for me (if its not in company letter head) ?_
----------------------------------
2nd Comp: 
<Date>
Experience Certificate

This is to certify that <NAME> has been served in our organization from <Startdate> to <EndDate>. At the time of leaving he was working in the capacity of <Designation> and based at <Area>

*******No responsibilities mentioned *******
******NO Time basis mentioned (Full time), but is that necessary?*
signature

_What should I do in this case, can I ask them to send me a reference letter/experience letter in a desirable format, what if they say NO?
Also can I ask a senior person to write a reference letter for me (if its not in company letter head) ?_

-----------------------------
3rd company (present company)

I do not want my current employer to know that I will be filing for PR, so how can I get a reference letter. 
What reason can I give to them regarding reference letter?
Also can I ask a senior person to write a reference letter for me (if its not in company letter head) ?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nero250 said:


> Hi,
> I am also a MS BI professional - experienced in SQL Server, SSAS, SSRS, SSIS. Just submitted my EOI for Australia.
> Just wanted to be in touch with ppl in the similar field. BTW, are you already in Auz? What's your comment on BI job prospect there??
> 
> Thnx.


Hi Nero,
Could you let me know, which ANZSCO code did you put while applying?
I have similar background (Informatica + Teradata/Oracle)


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

aj34321 said:


> Hey Guys... glad to see so many guys on expatform for BI stuff.... I'm based in Dubai and working on SAS platform. Will be getting a chance to learn Teradata as well in next couple of days.. I'm planning to travel to Sydney in end of this April. Is anyone there already...?


Hi AJ,
Could you please let me know, which ANZSCO code did you put while applying?
I have similar background (Informatica + Teradata)

If I am not wrong, you called me that day on my cell?

Thanks.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Nitin,

Yes I called you the other day. Would like to talk you again. Let me know when should I call you. 

Well I applied as software engineer 261313. 





nitmanit02 said:


> Hi AJ, Could you please let me know, which ANZSCO code did you put while applying? I have similar background (Informatica + Teradata) If I am not wrong, you called me that day on my cell? Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

aj34321 said:


> Hey Nitin,
> 
> Yes I called you the other day. Would like to talk you again. Let me know when should I call you.
> 
> Well I applied as software engineer 261313.


Hi AJ,
You can call me now if you want.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

satz.v said:


> Hi Nitin,
> For Reference Letter, get it from any of your senior colleagues who has worked/working in previous companies / current company.
> You prepare the format of the letter with your colleague's designation, Staff id, contact no. , location, date & ask your colleague to sign it .
> 
> ...


Thanks Satz,
Actually 2 of my previous company's supervisors have agreed to provide me the reference letters, as I had good relations with them.

Regarding current employment, I am confused:
1. Either I ask them citing true reasons (may not be good idea)
2. Or I ask them citing other reasons.
3. Or get it from my Team Lead (notarized declaration)

Thanks.


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

Better, get it from your team lead.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

satz.v said:


> Better, get it from your team lead.


Hi Satz,
In ACS website it is mentoned that "END DATE" is mandatory, else the assessment will not be done. My question is what about the current employment (As I will still be working with them so end date cannot be mentioned.
I think even this is mentioned that "To Date" cannot be mentioned.

Any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Nitin,
You can mention like this: From date to Till date 
(Ex. Nitin is working in XYZ company in XYZ position from 12th July 2010 to till date.)


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dear All,

I'm already here in Australia and looking for job in SAS, SAP BI, or even Excel based analytics... Anyone already here in Australia working on these tools...

Rgds, Anil


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

D/All,

I'm now in Australia and looking for job aggressively.. Please those who are in Australia already request you to help we new comers.

Rgds, Anil


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Subscribing -)


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi folks,

I have 5+ exp of MS BI (SSIS,SSAS and SSRS) along with datawarehousing.
Have worked with Healthcare,Retail and CPG domains. Processing PR started(189) and expected in Jun-2015.

How about job opportunities in AUS and NZ?

Good day!
Paddy


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

seek.com.au?


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm also in this area, hoping to arrive Sydney in march..will be in touch after that.


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am a DWBI Solution Architect. How are the prospects for DWBI in Feb 2015 . Has the trend picked up. Any info shared will be gr8 to know.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## nero250 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Hello from Joydeep*



smmahendar said:


> Me too will be moving to Sydney, Australia in April 2014. Looking for DWH and BI jobs. Let me know your id. mine is smmahendar atgmaildotcom


Hi smmahendar

Hope you are doing great. Are you still in Sydney? 
Any update on your experiences (living, job etc) over there will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi folks,

Get connected to me thru paddu87 at gmail.com. I am desperate to know about the MSBI opportunities.

Thanks,
Paddy


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys,

Its nice to see a thread for DWBI people. 

I have abt 4.5 yrs of experience in DWBI and BIG DATA testing. I am now starting my process for PR. And i am going to submit my application to ACS this month. 

Applying under the code - 261311 - Analyst Programmer.


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I am able to see some good opportunities in seek, but how are people with PR treated related to shortlisting. Any tips and facts to know are welcome.

Thanks & regards,
Paddy


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello People, I'm here in Sydney for couple of days now. I have started approaching recruiters for jobs and observed that there are openings in datawarehouse area...Good luck with your search.


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks for your response. good to hear ! I would like to invite people to share their interview experiences, what they really looking for (apart from Technical) ?

Paddy
Visa initiated - 20 Feb ; CO - Waiting ; Grant - Waiting


----------



## RVN23 (Feb 25, 2016)

Me too looking for current trend in BI, Sql Server Developer Profile. 
Would like to be in touch who already there in this thread who can suggest to find BI jobs at the earliest. Plz mail me --------- yash. mehta9aug atgmaildotcom


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Would like to keep in touch with all from DWBI background.. Please share your experiences till now in finding jobs and current job market trend for BI professionals.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## ujern (Sep 14, 2015)

subscribing


----------

